# Black On Membrane Behind Gill Plate



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

this black stuff has been there for a while now and i thought to just do water changes and itll go away. woke up and this guy on the other side had a cloudy eye(this is when the pic was taken). the next day there was white coming out of it. im pretty sure , because i have too much sand, it burried too much food, etc. that i didnt know about and caused an increase in nitrogen. i need to know how to treat this fungus like crap and what it is if you've ever had experience with this.

thank you


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Check your water parameters and post... a partial water change while adding some salt should help...


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

I have a 120 gal tank(72x18x24) with an eheim wet/dry filter. I had a good even layer of play sand 6 inches deep. After i found he had some sort of fungus on him, I seperated him from the other 4(I have 5 total between 5-7 inches; he was 5 inches) into a 20 long with the pleco (the lfs told me to put in the pleco). I left him in a bucket while I bought the tank, not wanting it to spread, and by the time i got back his eye was no longer cloudy, but he still had the fungus. I treated him for gill flukes but seeing as it hasnt gone away, i am a little concerned.(lfs thought it could be flukes due to one of my other piranhas being a little bloated). The tank had a huge ammonia spike and nitrite spike. From there, I took out most of the sand to not trap bacteria, down to 1 inch deep. I completely cleaned my filter (except the bio media) to check for lost food. I have cleaned the bottom of the tank under driftwood and rocks multiple times. I have always done 20% water change twice a week and continued, trying not to do one too much to destroy nitrobacter and nitrosomanas. I added some salt as well as commercially available beneficial bacteria. The water params now,(tested 5 min ago) PH- 6.6 Ammonia- .25 Nitrite- .25 Nitrate- 0. Is there anything else i can do to get my nitrites down as well as ammonia? I find it weird that i still dont have any nitrate in my tank. The filter has been running since march constantly, and the tank was emptied to put sand in about 2 months ago. Is there anything i can do for the fish?

thankyou,
if you need any additional info or pics please ask


----------

